# MSI MPG Z390 GAMING EDGE AC - MSI Test-IT 11 - Maerz 2019



## PISKO_C (22. März 2019)

*Vorwort
*
Erstmal möchte ich *MSI* vielmals danken, dass ich bei der *MSI Test-IT 11 Aktion* auserwählt wurde und mir das *MSI MPG Z390 GAMING EDGE AC* kostenlos für diesen Test gestellt wurde.

 Vielen herzlichen Dank.




*Inhalt des Tests
*
Mein Setup ist soweit gleich geblieben. Die einzige Komponente die sich im Verlauf des Tests verändert hat ist das Motherboard.

*Mein Setup
*


CPU: Intel i7 8700K (geköpft und mit Flüssigmetall versehen von Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut) 
Motherboard: MSI MPG Z390 GAMING EDGE AC ( *VORHER !!! MSI Z370 GAMING PRO CARBON* ) 
RAM: G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4 16GB 3200Mhz CL14 ( mit Samsung B-Dies ) 
GPU: E.V.G.A GeForce RTX 2080 Ti FTW3 ULTRA GAMING 
CPU-Kühler: Corsair H150i PRO mit Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut Wärmeleitpaste 
Netzteil: Thermaltake Smart RGB 700W 
Gehäuselüfter: Thermaltake Riing Plus 12 RGB Sync 
Gehäuse: AeroCool StrikeX-Air ( Open-Case ) 

*Kriterien*



Was ist in der Box ? 
Anschlussmöglichkeiten am Board 
Einstellungsmöglichkeiten sowie OC-Verhalten vom Board 
RGB-Anschlüssen sowie deren Möglichkeiten 
Fazit 

*LET´S GO * 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_*Was ist in der Box ?
*_
Das MSI MPG Z390 GAMING EDGE AC ist meiner Meinung nach ein Board, dass im mittleren Peissegment ist und man somit auch einiges erwarten kann. Enttäuscht wurde ich soweit nicht, es ist sehr hochwerig Verarbeitet, hat dicke Spannungswandlerkühler, ein zeitloses Design in den Farben schwarz, grau, weiß, sehr viele Anschlussmöglichkeiten wie z.B. Lüfter-PIN´s, RGB-Header, USB-Header 2.0 und 3,0, S-ATA und 2x M.2 mit NVME Unterstützung, 4x DDR4 Steckplätze und 6x PCI-E Anschlüsse mit unterschiedlichen Anbindungen. Was mir hier sehr gefallen hat, ist das der obere und mittlere PCI-E Slot, wo die Grafikkarte/n angeschlossen werden, jeweils einen PCI-E Steel Armor besitzten, um die heutigen Grafikkarten die ja mehr wiegen vor dem Verbiegen zu schützen. Nur leider fehltmir hier das M.2 Shield. Diesen hätte ich mir sehr gewünscht, da die M.2 Festplatten doch schon wärmer werden und diese auch gekühlt werden sollten.

Des weiteren waren in der Verpackung das MSI-Logo, eine SLI-Bridge, 2x S-ATA Kabel, RGB-Verlängerungskabel, die Slotblende, 2x M.2 Befestigungsschrauben, das Benutzerhandbuch, Treiber-CD sowie der Quick Installation Guide.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Anschlussmöglichkeiten am Board*

Wie schon oben geschildert, Besitzt das Board viele Anschlussmöglichkeiten, jedoch ist meiner Meinung nach viel interessanter WAS und WIEVIEL die Anschlüsse können. Hier werde Ich mich auf den Sockel, RAM, PCI-E sowie das Backpanel beziehen.

*CPU-Sockel:*

Der Sockel ist, ganz klar für seine Generation, ein 1151 Sockel und Unterstütz sehr viele Prozessoren. Darunter auch Intel der 8. und 9. Generation. Daher das die Liste sehr lang ist verlinke ich euch einfach zur Kompatibilitätsliste von MSI.

Support For MPG Z390 GAMING EDGE AC | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Global


*RAM

*Bei den RAM-Slot´s handelt es sich um die klassichen 4x DIMMs Dual-Channel. Diese können eine Kapazität bis zu 64 GB und 4600MHz im OC unterstützen ABER nur bei ganz bestimmten Arbeitsspeicher und dem dazu passenden Prozessor. Die Liste ist verlink.
Support For MPG Z390 GAMING EDGE AC | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Global

Was ich hier unbedingt noch erwähnen möchte, ist das MSI sich hier ein großes Lob verdient hat und die Slot´s so gebaut hat, dass sie vom restlichen System isoliert sind und somit weniger bis gar keine Störfaktoren auftreten können. Dies hat den Vorteil das die RAM´s besser arbeiten können und somit eine bessere Performance gewährt ist.


*PCI-E*

Bei den PCI-E Slot´s haben wir insgesamt 6 an der Zahl. Der oberste und somit der wichtigste, ist natürlich mit 16 Lanes angebunden. Der 2,3 und 5 mit jeweils 4 Lanes und der 4 und 6 mit jeweils 8 Lanes. Diese sind unterteil in PCI-E 3.0, welche von der 16x und den je 8x Anschlüssen genutzt werden und in PCI-E x1 Slot´s, welche von den Extender-Slot´s genutzt werden. Das Board ist in der Lage 2-Was SLI und 3-Way Crossfire auszuführen, was aber meiner Meinung nach eine tote Geschichte ist. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Backpanel
*

Hier werde ich nach der Reihe gehen, also von unten nach oben. Die Vorhandenen Anschlüsse sind wie folgt:

2x USB 2.0 und 1x PS/2 Kombo-Port 
Displayport und HDMI-Anschluss ( für Onboard-Grafik ) 
Intel Turbo USB 3.1 Gen2 (Rot) 
Intel LAN I219-V Gigabit Lan 
Intel Wireless-AC 9462 und Bluetooth 5.0 
8-Channel 7.1 HD-Audio mit Audio Boost 4 Goldanschlüsse im Format 3,5mm Klinke und 1x optischen Soundausgang 




_*Einstellungsmöglichkeiten sowie OC-Verhalten vom Board*_

Das BIOS von dem Z390 ist das bewehrte und bekannte Interface von MSI. Darauf brauche ich nicht weiter einzugehen, denn alles ist an gewohnter und bekannter stelle und sollte auch so bleiben. Das Setup im EZ Mode gestalltet sich wie immer sehr einfach. Mit wenigen Klicks kann soger der Laie das vorgegebene XMP ( Xtreme Memory Profile ) und den Game Boost einschalten um etwas mehr Leistung aus seinem PC rauszukitzeln. 

Beim Übertakten bin ich in den Expert-Mode gegangen und habe den Prozessor an seine Grenzen gebracht, unzwar an die 4,9Ghz. Silicon-Lottery man kennt es, das Herz will mehr aber es geht nicht mehr. Jedoch will ich hier an MSI erneut ein sehr sehr großes Lob aussprechen. Jeder der Übertaktet kennt das nervige Verhalten eines Prozessors und Motherboards. Man will und muss kleine Einstellungen ändern und um das zu machen muss man den PC herunterfahren, ins BIOS rein, Einstellen, hochfahren und alles nochmal Anschalten um zu gucken ob es dann auch geklappt hat. Jedoch hat MSI hier abhilfe geschaffen ! Das MSI Dragon Center ist ein Geschenk ! Man kann im laufenden Betrieb das Profil bzw. die Einstellungen im BIOS ändern und diese dann auch abspeichern, die dann auch übernommen werden ! Dazu hat das Dragon Center auch noch weitere optionen, wie das Haus-Eigene HW-Monitor, Eye-Rest und LAN-Manager. Das hat mir vieles an Zeit und Nerven erspart. Erneut, Danke MSI ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie schon oben erwähnt, bin ich beim Übertakten bei 4,9Ghz eingependelt. Der Prozessor und Mainboard haben zwar auch die 5Ghz marke geknackt, jedoch mit zu hoher Temperaturentwicklung und im Verhältnis mit zu wenig Performance. Ich habe selbstverständlich das ganze auch im Stock getestet um einen Referenzwert zu haben. Alle Ergebnisse und Punkte die ich erreicht habe, habe ich mittels Screenshot festgehalten. Einfach mal durchgucken, denn Taten sagen mehr als Worte.

*STOCK*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit 1389 Punkten und einer max. Temperatur von 55°C (siehe Bild 2 ) war das schon relativ gut, aber da ging noch mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dies war dann mein Ergebnis. Maximale Temperatur von *69°C* bei *4,9Ghz auf allen Kernen* und *1597 CB-Punkte*. Satte 208 Punkte mehr. Ich habe natürlich auch, bevor ich das ganze getestet habe über 6 Stunden Prime95 über den PC laufen lassen, um natürlich sicherzugehen, dass der PC stabil läuft. Davon habe ich aber leider keine Bilder gemacht und muss mich dafür entschuldigen.

Mein nächster und somit letzter Test war Firestrike. Dieser hat mir auch sehr gute Ergebnisse geliefert, womit ich mich auch sehr zufrieden gegeben habe. Hier habt ihr das ganze nochmal als Link und Bild.

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-8700K Processor,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MPG Z390 GAMING EDGE AC (MS-7B17)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






_*RGB-Anschlüssen sowie deren Möglichkeiten *_


Zu den RGB möchte ich hinzufügen, dass es nicht jedermanns Sache ist, aber ich persönlich es sehr mag und darum auch hier Schildern will. 

Beim Kauf meiner Gehäuselüfter hatte ich gezielt die Thermaltake Riing 12 Sync genommen, da mir die Ring-LED Form sehr gefällt und das ganze auch mit allen gängingen RGB-Software kompatibel ist. Das selbe kann ich auch über meine Arbeitsspeicher sagen, wobei ich hier an erster Stelle die Samsung B-Die´s als oberste Priorität gesetzt hatte. Außerdem ist noch eine 30cm langer RGB-Strip von Nanoxia verbaut. Diese wurden vom Motherboard mitgelieferte Y-Stück verbunden und an den unteren linken RGB-Header ( JRGB1 ) angeschlossen. Meine Peripherie ist ebenfalls von MSI ( Tastatur: MSI Vigor GK80  // Maus: MSI Clutch GM60 ) und auch somit mit MSI Mystic Light kompatibel. Der Pumpenkörper von meiner AiO-Wasserkühlung und die Grafikkarte sind es aber leider nicht und somit muss ich auf andere Software zugreifen, um deren LED´s einzustellen. Es gibt wircklich sehr viele Einstellmöglichkeiten und viele fertige Profile bei MSI Mystic Light.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie ihr sehen könnt ist das auch sehr hell. Hier noch eine kleine Bemerkung:

Open-Case sind zwar echt genial was die Abfuhr von warmer Luft angeht, jedoch gibt es 2 große Contra´s.

1. Die Staubentwicklung. Wenn ihr nicht, wie ich einen kleinen Kompressor Zuhause habt, wird das irgendwann sehr nervig mit dem sauber machen.

2. Das Kabel-Management ist die Hölle ! Das Gehäuse ist zwar sehr groß, jedoch hat man keinen Stauraum bzw. einen Hohlraum wo man die Kabel hätte verstecken können.

Deshalb bitte ich euch mich dafür nicht zu peinigen. 


_*
Fazit*_

Zusammenfassend ist zu sagen, dass das MSI MPG Z390 GAMING EDGE AC eine  sehr gute Wahl für Intel ist. Es bietet quasi ohne Abstriche eine  all-umfassende Ausstattung für kabelgebundene Systeme. Tolles Design  gepaart mit Top-Komponenten, Anschlussmöglichkeiten für Unmengen an  internen und externen Komponenten, durchdachte Einstellungen, um bestes  OC zu ermöglichen. Es gibt auf jeden Fall noch hier (Lüfterkurven), dort (Sound) und da  (CPU-OC) Platz für manuelle Optimierungen, aber genau dafür bietet das  Gesamtpaket des MSI MPG Z390 GAMING EDGE AC  alle Möglichkeiten für passables Geld. Das Motherboard ist eine ganz klare Kaufempfehlung von meiner Seite aus.


Hat euch der Test gefallen? Dann lasst doch einen Kommi und ein Like da!

Performance in PC´s und in Liebe euer PISKO_C


----------



## PISKO_C (22. März 2019)

*Vorwort
*
Erstmal möchte ich *MSI* vielmals danken, dass ich bei der *MSI Test-IT 11 Aktion* auserwählt wurde und mir das *MSI MPG Z390 GAMING EDGE AC* kostenlos für diesen Test gestellt wurde.

 Vielen herzlichen Dank.




*Inhalt des Tests
*
Mein Setup ist soweit gleich geblieben. Die einzige Komponente die sich im Verlauf des Tests verändert hat ist das Motherboard.

*Mein Setup
*


CPU: Intel i7 8700K (geköpft und mit Flüssigmetall versehen von Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut) 
Motherboard: MSI MPG Z390 GAMING EDGE AC ( *VORHER !!! MSI Z370 GAMING PRO CARBON* ) 
RAM: G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4 16GB 3200Mhz CL14 ( mit Samsung B-Dies ) 
GPU: E.V.G.A GeForce RTX 2080 Ti FTW3 ULTRA GAMING 
CPU-Kühler: Corsair H150i PRO mit Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut Wärmeleitpaste 
Netzteil: Thermaltake Smart RGB 700W 
Gehäuselüfter: Thermaltake Riing Plus 12 RGB Sync 
Gehäuse: AeroCool StrikeX-Air ( Open-Case ) 

*Kriterien*



Was ist in der Box ? 
Anschlussmöglichkeiten am Board 
Einstellungsmöglichkeiten sowie OC-Verhalten vom Board 
RGB-Anschlüssen sowie deren Möglichkeiten 
Fazit 

*LET´S GO * 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_*Was ist in der Box ?
*_
Das MSI MPG Z390 GAMING EDGE AC ist meiner Meinung nach ein Board, dass im mittleren Peissegment ist und man somit auch einiges erwarten kann. Enttäuscht wurde ich soweit nicht, es ist sehr hochwerig Verarbeitet, hat dicke Spannungswandlerkühler, ein zeitloses Design in den Farben schwarz, grau, weiß, sehr viele Anschlussmöglichkeiten wie z.B. Lüfter-PIN´s, RGB-Header, USB-Header 2.0 und 3,0, S-ATA und 2x M.2 mit NVME Unterstützung, 4x DDR4 Steckplätze und 6x PCI-E Anschlüsse mit unterschiedlichen Anbindungen. Was mir hier sehr gefallen hat, ist das der obere und mittlere PCI-E Slot, wo die Grafikkarte/n angeschlossen werden, jeweils einen PCI-E Steel Armor besitzten, um die heutigen Grafikkarten die ja mehr wiegen vor dem Verbiegen zu schützen. Nur leider fehltmir hier das M.2 Shield. Diesen hätte ich mir sehr gewünscht, da die M.2 Festplatten doch schon wärmer werden und diese auch gekühlt werden sollten.

Des weiteren waren in der Verpackung das MSI-Logo, eine SLI-Bridge, 2x S-ATA Kabel, RGB-Verlängerungskabel, die Slotblende, 2x M.2 Befestigungsschrauben, das Benutzerhandbuch, Treiber-CD sowie der Quick Installation Guide.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Anschlussmöglichkeiten am Board*

Wie schon oben geschildert, Besitzt das Board viele Anschlussmöglichkeiten, jedoch ist meiner Meinung nach viel interessanter WAS und WIEVIEL die Anschlüsse können. Hier werde Ich mich auf den Sockel, RAM, PCI-E sowie das Backpanel beziehen.

*CPU-Sockel:*

Der Sockel ist, ganz klar für seine Generation, ein 1151 Sockel und Unterstütz sehr viele Prozessoren. Darunter auch Intel der 8. und 9. Generation. Daher das die Liste sehr lang ist verlinke ich euch einfach zur Kompatibilitätsliste von MSI.

Support For MPG Z390 GAMING EDGE AC | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Global


*RAM

*Bei den RAM-Slot´s handelt es sich um die klassichen 4x DIMMs Dual-Channel. Diese können eine Kapazität bis zu 64 GB und 4600MHz im OC unterstützen ABER nur bei ganz bestimmten Arbeitsspeicher und dem dazu passenden Prozessor. Die Liste ist verlink.
Support For MPG Z390 GAMING EDGE AC | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Global

Was ich hier unbedingt noch erwähnen möchte, ist das MSI sich hier ein großes Lob verdient hat und die Slot´s so gebaut hat, dass sie vom restlichen System isoliert sind und somit weniger bis gar keine Störfaktoren auftreten können. Dies hat den Vorteil das die RAM´s besser arbeiten können und somit eine bessere Performance gewährt ist.


*PCI-E*

Bei den PCI-E Slot´s haben wir insgesamt 6 an der Zahl. Der oberste und somit der wichtigste, ist natürlich mit 16 Lanes angebunden. Der 2,3 und 5 mit jeweils 4 Lanes und der 4 und 6 mit jeweils 8 Lanes. Diese sind unterteil in PCI-E 3.0, welche von der 16x und den je 8x Anschlüssen genutzt werden und in PCI-E x1 Slot´s, welche von den Extender-Slot´s genutzt werden. Das Board ist in der Lage 2-Was SLI und 3-Way Crossfire auszuführen, was aber meiner Meinung nach eine tote Geschichte ist. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Backpanel
*

Hier werde ich nach der Reihe gehen, also von unten nach oben. Die Vorhandenen Anschlüsse sind wie folgt:

2x USB 2.0 und 1x PS/2 Kombo-Port 
Displayport und HDMI-Anschluss ( für Onboard-Grafik ) 
Intel Turbo USB 3.1 Gen2 (Rot) 
Intel LAN I219-V Gigabit Lan 
Intel Wireless-AC 9462 und Bluetooth 5.0 
8-Channel 7.1 HD-Audio mit Audio Boost 4 Goldanschlüsse im Format 3,5mm Klinke und 1x optischen Soundausgang 




_*Einstellungsmöglichkeiten sowie OC-Verhalten vom Board*_

Das BIOS von dem Z390 ist das bewehrte und bekannte Interface von MSI. Darauf brauche ich nicht weiter einzugehen, denn alles ist an gewohnter und bekannter stelle und sollte auch so bleiben. Das Setup im EZ Mode gestalltet sich wie immer sehr einfach. Mit wenigen Klicks kann soger der Laie das vorgegebene XMP ( Xtreme Memory Profile ) und den Game Boost einschalten um etwas mehr Leistung aus seinem PC rauszukitzeln. 

Beim Übertakten bin ich in den Expert-Mode gegangen und habe den Prozessor an seine Grenzen gebracht, unzwar an die 4,9Ghz. Silicon-Lottery man kennt es, das Herz will mehr aber es geht nicht mehr. Jedoch will ich hier an MSI erneut ein sehr sehr großes Lob aussprechen. Jeder der Übertaktet kennt das nervige Verhalten eines Prozessors und Motherboards. Man will und muss kleine Einstellungen ändern und um das zu machen muss man den PC herunterfahren, ins BIOS rein, Einstellen, hochfahren und alles nochmal Anschalten um zu gucken ob es dann auch geklappt hat. Jedoch hat MSI hier abhilfe geschaffen ! Das MSI Dragon Center ist ein Geschenk ! Man kann im laufenden Betrieb das Profil bzw. die Einstellungen im BIOS ändern und diese dann auch abspeichern, die dann auch übernommen werden ! Dazu hat das Dragon Center auch noch weitere optionen, wie das Haus-Eigene HW-Monitor, Eye-Rest und LAN-Manager. Das hat mir vieles an Zeit und Nerven erspart. Erneut, Danke MSI ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie schon oben erwähnt, bin ich beim Übertakten bei 4,9Ghz eingependelt. Der Prozessor und Mainboard haben zwar auch die 5Ghz marke geknackt, jedoch mit zu hoher Temperaturentwicklung und im Verhältnis mit zu wenig Performance. Ich habe selbstverständlich das ganze auch im Stock getestet um einen Referenzwert zu haben. Alle Ergebnisse und Punkte die ich erreicht habe, habe ich mittels Screenshot festgehalten. Einfach mal durchgucken, denn Taten sagen mehr als Worte.

*STOCK*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit 1389 Punkten und einer max. Temperatur von 55°C (siehe Bild 2 ) war das schon relativ gut, aber da ging noch mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dies war dann mein Ergebnis. Maximale Temperatur von *69°C* bei *4,9Ghz auf allen Kernen* und *1597 CB-Punkte*. Satte 208 Punkte mehr. Ich habe natürlich auch, bevor ich das ganze getestet habe über 6 Stunden Prime95 über den PC laufen lassen, um natürlich sicherzugehen, dass der PC stabil läuft. Davon habe ich aber leider keine Bilder gemacht und muss mich dafür entschuldigen.

Mein nächster und somit letzter Test war Firestrike. Dieser hat mir auch sehr gute Ergebnisse geliefert, womit ich mich auch sehr zufrieden gegeben habe. Hier habt ihr das ganze nochmal als Link und Bild.

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-8700K Processor,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MPG Z390 GAMING EDGE AC (MS-7B17)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






_*RGB-Anschlüssen sowie deren Möglichkeiten *_


Zu den RGB möchte ich hinzufügen, dass es nicht jedermanns Sache ist, aber ich persönlich es sehr mag und darum auch hier Schildern will. 

Beim Kauf meiner Gehäuselüfter hatte ich gezielt die Thermaltake Riing 12 Sync genommen, da mir die Ring-LED Form sehr gefällt und das ganze auch mit allen gängingen RGB-Software kompatibel ist. Das selbe kann ich auch über meine Arbeitsspeicher sagen, wobei ich hier an erster Stelle die Samsung B-Die´s als oberste Priorität gesetzt hatte. Außerdem ist noch eine 30cm langer RGB-Strip von Nanoxia verbaut. Diese wurden vom Motherboard mitgelieferte Y-Stück verbunden und an den unteren linken RGB-Header ( JRGB1 ) angeschlossen. Meine Peripherie ist ebenfalls von MSI ( Tastatur: MSI Vigor GK80  // Maus: MSI Clutch GM60 ) und auch somit mit MSI Mystic Light kompatibel. Der Pumpenkörper von meiner AiO-Wasserkühlung und die Grafikkarte sind es aber leider nicht und somit muss ich auf andere Software zugreifen, um deren LED´s einzustellen. Es gibt wircklich sehr viele Einstellmöglichkeiten und viele fertige Profile bei MSI Mystic Light.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie ihr sehen könnt ist das auch sehr hell. Hier noch eine kleine Bemerkung:

Open-Case sind zwar echt genial was die Abfuhr von warmer Luft angeht, jedoch gibt es 2 große Contra´s.

1. Die Staubentwicklung. Wenn ihr nicht, wie ich einen kleinen Kompressor Zuhause habt, wird das irgendwann sehr nervig mit dem sauber machen.

2. Das Kabel-Management ist die Hölle ! Das Gehäuse ist zwar sehr groß, jedoch hat man keinen Stauraum bzw. einen Hohlraum wo man die Kabel hätte verstecken können.

Deshalb bitte ich euch mich dafür nicht zu peinigen. 


_*
Fazit*_

Zusammenfassend ist zu sagen, dass das MSI MPG Z390 GAMING EDGE AC eine  sehr gute Wahl für Intel ist. Es bietet quasi ohne Abstriche eine  all-umfassende Ausstattung für kabelgebundene Systeme. Tolles Design  gepaart mit Top-Komponenten, Anschlussmöglichkeiten für Unmengen an  internen und externen Komponenten, durchdachte Einstellungen, um bestes  OC zu ermöglichen. Es gibt auf jeden Fall noch hier (Lüfterkurven), dort (Sound) und da  (CPU-OC) Platz für manuelle Optimierungen, aber genau dafür bietet das  Gesamtpaket des MSI MPG Z390 GAMING EDGE AC  alle Möglichkeiten für passables Geld. Das Motherboard ist eine ganz klare Kaufempfehlung von meiner Seite aus.


Hat euch der Test gefallen? Dann lasst doch einen Kommi und ein Like da!

Performance in PC´s und in Liebe euer PISKO_C


----------

